# Ford 2110 HELP



## Panther (Oct 30, 2014)

I Posted this in the repair section and apparently wasn't supposed too. I am new ,so I will get the rules:fineprint down. :dazed:
I purchased a I think 86 2110, It needs a bunch of TLC but is a diamond in the rough I think. I've fixed most of the leaks ,except it has a bad leak on the right axle . I have never worked on the rear end of a tractor , much less pulled an axle . My question is . Is there a keeper in the rear end that holds the axle in place. Once you pull the tire, all that is there is 4 bolts and the cover plate. I haven't tried to pull it yet . any help will be appreciated . 

Thanks, Mike Panther, Italy , Texas. :usa:


----------



## Panther (Oct 30, 2014)

Thanks for the help men , 44 looks and not one comment. Y'all sure make a man feel welcome. 
I figured it out on my own , like I have everything else in my life. Hope You all have a great Turkey day , and may the wind always be at your back. Goodbye.
MP


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Panther,

Sorry for the late response, but deer season opened last Saturday! Me and my buddies were at the hunting lease.

I attached two diagrams of a Ford 2110 rear axle (60" & 72" wheelbase). Your 2110 is a Shibaura (Japan) built tractor. So they differ a bit from the typical old Ford tractors. 

It appears to me that you have to split a collar to get the bearings and seal off. Were you able to pull the end cover and slide the axle out, Or did you have to disassemble the brake and remove the trumpet? 

Congratulations on getting it done by yourself.


----------



## Panther (Oct 30, 2014)

Sixbales, thanks for the info. I haven't done anything yet. And sorry folks for the snap of the teeth above. I've been under the weather lately and that makes me a little mean I guess. that's what my wife say anyway. Then the rains hit and I don't have a shop to tear it down so, haven't done anything with it yet.
Hopefully I get it done soon. When its low it affects all hydraulics . I hope it goes well. I was told I had to pull brake and split the collar and pull the bull gear, We will see. just waiting for my working hole to dry up. We got a real good rain. I hope every one that needed it did also.. MP


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

I gather from reading on the internet that you have to remove the brake and axle shaft housing from the rear axle center section and then remove the bull gear and inner bearing from the axle shaft. 

We'll be gone hunting again from Wednesday through Sunday. We hunt South of Marble Falls/Spicewood. You are probably familiar with the area.

Let us know how it's going, and if you need help.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hey Mike,

I recommend that you buy an I&T shop manual for your tractor. Cost ~$35. You can get a manual at Tractor Supply Stores, tractor parts stores, or on ebay. It allows you to study the job before starting, and avoid unnecessary steps. Money well spent. 

Harvey


----------

